# converting dryer plug to welder? and extension cord? whats the safest way?



## ls325ci (Oct 2, 2014)

just so theres no confusion(due to my lack of knowledge on terminology or part names) here is what i want to do.


heres what i have









this is what i need to plug












I purchased a mig welder 151(chicago electric)

the garage is wired with a 10-30 receptacle. my options are as follows. please suggest which you think is safest. or add what you would do instead.
extension will be 30' of 10/3 cable/wire

1. keep the dryer receptacle and buy the following.
10-30 plug.
SOOW 10/3 wires from home depot(will be used as extension cord.) heres the numbers on them
(UL) C(UL) SOOW 3/C 10AWG(5.26mm^2) 105*C VW-1 600V E215210 100281-001
buy a box to put the 6-50 receptacle.

Issue i see with this is that the receptacle is mobile and not wall mounted. not to mention the box is metal and ground is connected to box? will this be a problem?


2. keep the dryer receptacle
hardwire the extension cord directly to the welder. meaning
buy 10-30 plug
SOOW 10/30 wires (connect this directly to welder.) 
this seems safer since i wont have a mobile plug in box. my welder will just have a long cable which is fine with me.

3. change out the receptacle on the wall to 6-50.
this seems like the best idea but do i need to change anything else?
I own the home and i know i wont be putting a dryer in the garage plus a 6-50 plug could prove more usefull in case i purchase more high voltage tools.


now this raised a few questions.
1. both have 3 prongs.dryer plug has live , live and neutral. my mig welder has live, live and green (ground) 
would i be able to connect the neutral to the ground? or is this a safety issue(I saw that ground to neutral is a no no but does the neutral in dryer plug serve as a ground?)
2. How do i properly convert the wall receptacle to 6-50?
The 6-50 receptacle only have 3 wires on the back. live live and one labeled green. does the green connect to the ground or the neutral bar in sub panel?
if to the neutral then i can just swap out the receptacle and not mess with sub panel connectors. but if ground then i loose the neutral?

please advise. thank you


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Uh you didn't read the rules did you? IBTL.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ibtl


----------



## ls325ci (Oct 2, 2014)

i did not. i didnt see it on this sub forums... ill go searching for it now.


----------



## ls325ci (Oct 2, 2014)

I cant seem to edit/delete the thread. 
I apologize. going to go find the DIY forums.

thanks


----------

